# Denver EMS - fridge in the EMS lounge at Saint Anthonys North Broken



## Pocn (Jun 11, 2014)

I am warning all EMS in the Denver area. The fridge in the EMS lounge at Saint Anthonys North is broken!!! They still have Weds normal burritos and green chili but otherwise just chips and warm drinks. Please spread the word to fellow EMS personnel so no one is impacted by this tragic event.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 11, 2014)

Seriously? This deserved a thread? They normally have nice fruit and cookies anyway that don't need the fridge.


----------



## Meursault (Jun 12, 2014)

pocn said:


> i am warning all ems in the denver area. The fridge in the ems lounge at saint anthonys north is broken!!! They still have weds normal burritos and green chili but otherwise just chips and warm drinks. Please spread the word to fellow ems personnel so no one is impacted by this tragic event.


HATE. HAAAATE.
(mostly envy)


----------



## Jon (Jun 12, 2014)

Really?

Hey... You're doing better than most places. You have an EMS room. Don't look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 12, 2014)

Pocn said:


> I am warning all EMS in the Denver area. The fridge in the EMS lounge at Saint Anthonys North is broken!!! They still have Weds normal burritos and green chili but otherwise just chips and warm drinks. Please spread the word to fellow EMS personnel so no one is impacted by this tragic event.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 12, 2014)

Pocn said:


> I am warning all EMS in the Denver area. The fridge in the EMS lounge at Saint Anthonys North is broken!!! They still have Weds normal burritos and green chili but otherwise just chips and warm drinks. Please spread the word to fellow EMS personnel so no one is impacted by this tragic event.



If you think that's roughing it, come play in ABQ. We have 1, maybe 2 EMS rooms. And usually there's nothign in them


----------



## Pocn (Jun 12, 2014)

And we are now tied in the "People That Can Still Laugh at the Small Things" vs "Hating Haters that Hate" race!!!!


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 12, 2014)

I can see your life on this site being prreeetttyy short. 

(I still chuckled at the post.)


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 12, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> If you think that's roughing it, come play in ABQ. We have 1, maybe 2 EMS rooms. And usually there's nothign in them




You think that's bad, the resident lounge at my hospital is generally infested with medical students...


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 13, 2014)

Pocn said:


> And we are now tied in the "People That Can Still Laugh at the Small Things" vs "Hating Haters that Hate" race!!!!









AND


----------



## Pocn (Jun 13, 2014)

9D4 said:


> I can see your life on this site being prreeetttyy short.
> 
> (I still chuckled at the post.)



I have been lurking on this site for about two years now. I decided to post this. From working in the field my humor seems to go well with a lot of other people. Maybe I should keep this site strictly to asking questions to justify myself when an RN puts me down at the ED.


----------



## Pocn (Jun 13, 2014)

Pocn said:


> I have been lurking on this site for about two years now. I decided to post this. From working in the field my humor seems to go well with a lot of other people. Maybe I should keep this site strictly to asking questions to justify myself when an RN puts me down at the ED.





Having said that....


The other day I had a call to take a pt to a 72 hour mental eval. Pt bought rat poison and vodka. Pt had no history of depression or suicidal thoughts just alcoholism. He had a fall several days prior to this event. In transport I noticed his left pupil was slightly larger then right. I passed this info off to receiving RN that gave me the response that was directly in between "Who cares" and "I don't know what you are saying". My thoughts are blown pupil, head injury, AMS, maybe cause of new suicidal actions. My questions are - Can it take a while for a blown pupil to show? How long can they last? What are your thoughts on this scenario?


----------



## Summit (Jun 13, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> You think that's bad, the resident lounge at my hospital is generally infested with medical students...



fumigate!


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 13, 2014)

Pocn said:


> The other day I had a call to take a pt to a 72 hour mental eval. Pt bought rat poison and vodka. Pt had no history of depression or suicidal thoughts just alcoholism. He had a fall several days prior to this event. In transport I noticed his left pupil was slightly larger then right. I passed this info off to receiving RN that gave me the response that was directly in between "Who cares" and "I don't know what you are saying". My thoughts are blown pupil, head injury, AMS, maybe cause of new suicidal actions. My questions are - Can it take a while for a blown pupil to show? How long can they last? What are your thoughts on this scenario?



Anisocoria can be benign, chronic from trauma or disease, or acute which can indicate an intracranial process. 

How big of a difference between the pupils? Was the dilated pupil reactive to light? Consensual? 

a blown pupil is usually a late sign of increasing ICP.


----------



## Gymratt (Jun 19, 2014)

Who needs a fridge when posting?? LOL


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 19, 2014)

Every hospital here has an EMS room...


----------



## Gymratt (Jun 19, 2014)

The ems room here consists of tables and vending machines which is open to everyone that works in and around the ED such as cleaning staff, security guards and multiple services. There is no fridge and the coffee maker is for the security only. It is at least well cleaned that I will say as the cleaning staff break here they keep it very nice. The nurses lounge is very nice but is off limits to us so I personally keep a cooler that you can plug into a power outlet to keep things somewhat cold.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 19, 2014)

Seattle (and surrounding areas) had very nice EMS rooms. Swedish always had lots of snacks, Northwest had a nice supply of sandwiches, the Franciscan hospitals always had soup and Auburn had a huge fridge crammed full of food for EMS. There's nothing here in DE.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 19, 2014)

The EMS room fridge in Auburn WA.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jun 19, 2014)

We actually get in trouble in the ED I'm at here in Austin if our EMS room isn't stocked with food. I'm not sure who makes the call and who makes it "mandatory", but it is apparently. Seems to be that way in all of the hospitals around here (St Davids and Seton). Nothing "special" is really included though, as it is the same stuff that is available to patients in addition to staff. Oreos, chips ahoy cookies, graham crackers, saltines (because people enjoy those), assorted juices, and a fairly decent packaged deli sandwich.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Big city hospitals seem to consistently have EMS rooms to provide an incentive for EMS crews to suggest transport to that facility over others. In small towns and rural areas, the closest hospital is it. No need to motivate when you have a monopoly.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jun 19, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Big city hospitals seem to consistently have EMS rooms to provide an incentive for EMS crews to suggest transport to that facility over others. In small towns and rural areas, the closest hospital is it. No need to motivate when you have a monopoly.



 I'm going to disagree with that assumption. Crews may complain, sure, but they shouldn't be a crew if they are changing Pt care based on the crew's own privilege.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 20, 2014)

Are you serious? When you have 5 hospitals all within a 15 minute drive, the crew will usually talk a patient into going where the snacks are. It's not changing patient care, it is simply a transport decision.


----------



## Pocn (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah staging areas might have a slight impact on where the tasty stuff is but never has it effected what ED the Pt goes too. Only two things that will have any influence on what hospital to go to is if the pt is stable enough to go to there PCP or unstable and gets closest ED.


----------

